# bully max



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

has any body ever tried this stuff? from what i was reading on their site it works wonders,such as muscle build,stress fighters, and a lot more other stuff. it has very good reviews. let me know what yall think


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

waste of money IMO , I have seen someone who represents bully max get caught in a lie with befoer and after pics just using diff angles to get the muscles to show in pictures, I think if they playing camera tricks it really not worth it. A good quality diet and execise is your best bet to get that muscle deffinition, genetics willplay the biggest role in how your dog will condition.
heres a thread on this alread 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39068-bully-max.html


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Waste of money. There's better stuff out there. Hopefully Lauren will pop in with her favorite 5..
Bully max is the same thing as giving them a centrium vitamin. Which I do, along with a fish oil tab.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is garbage and false advertising. Angel already linked you to the other thread and there are one or two more if you use the search button. This is what I post in every BullyMax thread:
Bully Max is garbage. Fador (the Bully Max dog) looks like that because of a little thing called genetics. He is a Kurupt son and Kurupt is super ripped. I've seen several of Fador's offspring in person and put my hands on them and they are all the same way. No little magic pill did any of that. Don't waste your money.

Per Deb, our health guru, these are the best vitamins and supplements:
Numbered from best to worse. 

What I consider good Vitamins: 
1. Liquid Health
2. Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula
3. Canine PlusVetri Science 
4. Canine Plus Natural Pet
5. NuVet
6. Vet Vita Tabs 
7. Anything in discount stores or Drug Stores ALL GARBAGE

What I consider good Supplements:
1. Martin's K-9 Energol
2. Nupro Supplements 
3. Missing Link Plus 
4. K-9 Super Fuel
5. Show Stoppers

I am closing this thread now.


----------

